# Guest ?



## onlyholly (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm a fully paid member, why does it say I'm a guest.  I have the feeling that's why no-one is helping with my queries.  I hope that's not the case because that would be very mean   

Holly


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2005)

The instructions for changing from "guest" to "member" are right above your post:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

I've looked at your posts and there seems to be responses to all of them - what was it that went unanswered?

If you're still looking for more Info. about Sanibel, check out the TUG resort reviews - click on TUG Resort Database at the top of the page and then Reviews.  You will need to use the members only password for this page.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 21, 2005)

onlyholly said:
			
		

> I'm a fully paid member, why does it say I'm a guest.  I have the feeling that's why no-one is helping with my queries.  I hope that's not the case because that would be very mean
> 
> Holly



Being a Guest rather than Member will have little or no effect with regard to whether or not you receive assistance.  If people know the answer or can point you in the direction of the answer they will do.
There may be literally one or two on the board who seem to take it as a personal affront if somebody is not a Member, but they are in a very, very small minority.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 22, 2005)

Also consider the season. I know that I'm not on the Internet much these days with all the Christmas chores to do and things very busy at work. After the holidays, I'll be around more and I'm sure that's true for others.

Sheila


----------



## Keitht (Dec 22, 2005)

onlyholly,

I have just looked at your previous posts and the questions are very specific and therefore are only likely to receive a few responses - given time.
I'm not suggesting that you shouldn't post very specific questions, only that you must be realistic about the number of replies to such questions.


----------



## geekette (Dec 22, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Being a Guest rather than Member will have little or no effect with regard to whether or not you receive assistance.  If people know the answer or can point you in the direction of the answer they will do.
> There may be literally one or two on the board who seem to take it as a personal affront if somebody is not a Member, but they are in a very, very small minority.



I can attest to this.  I've been a guest for quite a while now.    

Additionally, in the "float over", you don't see member status, you see post text.  The post text is what draws me into a thread or not.  

I also concur with the post about the season - my time is short these days; I'm not online much.

Please don't take offense where none is meant - stick around, this is a good group.


----------



## onlyholly (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for your assistance - I shall go away and see if I can change from being a guest to a member.

Holly


----------

